# Bob Sikes?



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

If I were to head down to the gulf side of bob sikes, and fish for red, what bait would I bring, and how would I rig it up? Could anyone provide a pic of your red rigs? Im trying to visualize the descriptions i've read but i'm stuggling. Thanks guys!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know your experience level. If you are very experienced, then I would go with lures to cover more water. Big jig (1/2 to 1 oz) with a big light color curly tail grub is good for the bull reds. Fish the shaddow lines that are cast on the water by the lights on the bridge. If your not into using lures, I would use a fish finder / carolina rig with a 1-3 oz weight (depending upon current flow), about a 4/0 - 6/0 circle hook, 30 lb mono or fluoro leader and buy some menhadden or mullet from the bait and tackle (or fresh mullet from the seafood place would be even better). Cut it into steaks about an inch or so wide. Set it out and wait for the bite.
Good luck.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you sir, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You can also use live bait (pin fish/finger mullet/croaker/small white trout)....Most folks are catching them on artificial...check out some of the yak posts from 3 mile and what not.... Also Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey man, I'd be more than happy to meet ya out there & help get you on some reds if that's what your after! Shoot me a PM when you get a chance. Or a text at 608-558-9386, if that's easier.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome man, I'll do that! I appreciate it!


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

So I went out this morning for a couple of hours and no luck, I was running one of the steel premade Carolina rigs, and live shrimp thrown out on the bottom. Am I supposed to be using a float? Anything else I'm doing wrong?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of us advid fisherman shy away from premade steel chicken rigs. Do a youtube search for carolina rigs. I am not 100% sure about everybody else? But I use a swivel with my bead and weight above it. And 18" or so of flouro leader material a little heavier than my line weight and a 4/0 or so circle hook


----------

